# Burds fishing



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all,

With all my car luck this summer I can't afford to take my brother camping in algonquin (sp) We wanted to do some fishing and all of that but I just dont trust the car..

I am hoping I'll be able to do some fishing with him since we both really enjoy it but I have never been to a fishing place before with stocked ponds.

Have any of you been here before?
http://www.burdsfamilyfishing.com/index.php

How did you guys think it went? It seems pretty afforable on I honestly dont care if I dont catch anything. LOL I just like the act of fishing. Most of the time I dont use a hook anymore. heh.

We just both really need some relax time and this place isnt terribly far and seems nice.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I love this place!! I used to go with my friends, or my dad would take me sometimes too 

You will catch a fish for sure. Guaranteed...even if you're not looking to catch one.

So many memories - it's great fun as a 10 year old boy to see a trout's guts


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol! ohhh good. The place looks really nice online 

Anyone like trout?!  hehe


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

damn strizzait!

don't let that stuff go to waste! clean 'er up, toss some butter, garlic and onions, wrapped in tinfoil, and stick in the coals of your fire (or BBQ if yer at home.) mmmmmmmmm


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

meh - floured, pan fried with butter, and some lemon squeezed on top. Nice and simple


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Never been to that place

but I always seen it when I drive up to Jackson point (Lake Simcoe) to fish...

Why not goto Jackson point? Its a little north... a small harbor, a walk out island (you can catch crayfish (I seen an electric blue once too)) and portable washroom

GREAT place! for a day of fun ^^


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

well with the car costs it totally zapped any idea of a camping trip or on our own fishing trip as we both dont have our licences..  

But I will see what I can do for sure...


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i bring my kids there, they love it!!! my 5 year old daughter can pull out fish after fish there. but if you are looking to save money you shouldnt go there, because they charge by the pound and the trouts are huge! plus they dont stop biting.

they provide rods and bait, guts your fish for you and even bag it with ice.

its a good place to bring kids, but dont go there thinking you can save money


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh i see, for some reason I didn't think they would charge per pound lol

Thanks for the info  We might end up going up north since I am back to work finally! Wee!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> ...Why not goto Jackson point? Its a little north... a small harbor, a walk out island (you can catch crayfish (I seen an electric blue once too)) and portable washroom
> 
> GREAT place! for a day of fun ^^


Where exactly at Jacksons point?

Is it public access and parking at the end of Malone St.?


OR...
is there anywhere closer to town where you can take kids to just catch fish...# of bites and catches is what counts at their age...not quality. I've heard Holland Landing, but where?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Oohh i see, for some reason I didn't think they would charge per pound lol...


and even to get in...


> Rates*
> Admission	$5.00
> Child Admission (3 & under)	Free
> Rod Rental**	$5.00
> ...


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> Where exactly at Jacksons point?
> 
> Is it public access and parking at the end of Malone St.?
> 
> ...


The guy at the tackle shop told me Too Good Pond is okay for kids fishing. i have never fished there but i have seen lots of people with kids fishing there before.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ah yes, good to know. Gotta try it out some time.

http://www.guidingstar.ca/Urban_Fishing_Festival.htm

http://maps.google.com/?q=270 Main Street Unionville Unionville ON


----------

